# 1918 Columbia Roadster



## Ventuna (Feb 25, 2013)

I've been working on this project for a couple of month's now and just picked up the gooseneck. I still need the badge and once the wheels are rebuilt and I put on the original drivetrain, she'll be done.


----------



## jimyvasela (Mar 4, 2013)

Wish you success for the future, I am sure that you will get that badge...


----------

